# Track problems



## racklyeft (Jun 13, 2005)

Our Tomy AFX Super Giant Raceway track has been in Storage for some time and now does not work properly. It appears to have some corrosion or rust and the cars stop at many spots as they go round. What can I do to make it work again please?

Jack.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Go to a any hobby shop that deals with trains, and ask for a bright-boy track eraser, and some rail-zip. Rub that eraser on the rails. It'll take care of the oxidation on your rails. after the eraser traetment, wipe the track down with rail-zip. That should keep you good for a while.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Another thing that you may have to do is clean the connections where the track peices hook together. Just look where the metal track tabs would touch each other when the track peices are slid together. These spots can be cleaned up with a fine emery board. Warning! This can be tedious work.....
Have fun..
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> Warning! This can be tedious work.....
> Have fun..
> Scott


Scott,
Tell the truth now, can be tedious? No it will be tedious. Get ready, but it will be worth it. :devil: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and that is why I have my 11 yr old son clean the rails. he has gotten quite good at it too! LOL


----------

